# ASF with mice?



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, 
I have read about a lot of people keeping AFS with their mice, is this a safe practice or is it risky to introduce them?
I was thinking of getting one for my lone male however as I use him for breeding would they start to fight?
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

It is very risk but it can work well, it depends on the ASF and the male mouse


----------

